# 10 month old pygmy!



## Cottage Cheese (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey guys!!! I have a 10 month old pygmy who has been in heat, is it safe for her to breed yet??? Her bday is the last week in January.

Thanks,

CC


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 15, 2009)

I NEVER breed my Pygmys before they are 12-14 months old.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Nov 16, 2009)

Can you please explain why?? Thank you


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 16, 2009)

Pygmy goats take a little longer to mature physically and mentally. When does give birth too early there can be major issues, and in a breed that is prone to kidding issues, I want to stack the deck in favor of a successful kidding. I have kidded does out for others who had accidents and does kidding at 11.5 and 12 months, and it wasn't fun at all. One doe had to have a C Section, and the other's pelvis gave as I reached in to deliver her kids. Both mothers had mothering issues, and having the money from a set of kids is not worth the risk in my opinion. And truly in the big picture of life, we are only talking about a few months, but they are critical months. Think about girls, a 12 year old can have babies, but she shouldn't, a 16-17 year olds body is much better suited for the task at hand, Pygmy goats are the same.


----------



## Cottage Cheese (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you!! This reply was exactly what I needed!! I appreciate it! Petunia will be bred next November, so she kids in April!!!


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 17, 2009)

Happy to help.


----------

